
Show HN: Let's Meditate: A new meditation everyday – Alexa Skill - mkarthik
https://www.amazon.com/Lets-Meditate-guided-meditation-everyday/dp/B07BVMT5NG/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
======
mkarthik
Hello everyone,

I am Karthik one of the founders of a Social Countdown app called TMinus.

I realised that running a bootstrapped startup is challenging both physically
and emotionally. Every single day for me personally is an emotional roller
coaster, which is also turns one of the biggest reasons for the accumulation
of stress. But, one thing that has helped me keep my equanimity through this
journey is my daily practice of Meditation.

After about a week's practice, I found that : 1\. My energy levels improved.
2\. My focus levels has increased, which means I'm more productive. 3\. I'm
more in control of my emotions. 4\. My relationships overall with people has
improved.

Since I experienced all of these benefits, I thought why not share the simple
art of meditating with everyone. Hence I built Let's Meditate a simple Alexa
skill that can help you get started with meditation.

You can simply enable the skill by saying: “Alexa, open let's meditate”

Skill Link : [https://amzn.to/2q4pyQi](https://amzn.to/2q4pyQi)

Hope you guys like it :)

If you have thoughts or feedback about the Skill or any questions on
meditation, do write to me at karthik@tminusapp.com

Thanks, Karthik TMinus & Let's Meditate

